

Scientists Make Energy-Generating Keyboard That Knows Who’s Typing on It - ajohnclark
http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/21/touch-sensing-energy-generating-keyboard/

======
lotsofmangos
I look at that poor old querty keyboard with the 21st century steamrollered
into it and it just makes me think about how much longer we will have fixed
keyboards.

